# Sat Nag



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Went for Valentines meal with friends on Sunday evening.

The girls gave us a present and when we opened we had these:

http://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/sat-nag-in-car-nagging-system.html?gclid=CLqU7tqv9J8CFQ1f4wod9V_7Yg

Blxxdy hilarious, particularly as it was very loud which competed well with a large crowd on a table near us!

They also bought us one of these:

http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/unusual-gifts/control-a-woman-remote-control.htm

Really great fun.

Regards

Chris


----------

